
Let’s embrace the end of food - ph0rque
http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/5/soylent-end-foodinsecurity.html
======
vixin
'But the line between dystopia and utopia is a thin one' (in this case). Nope,
I can't detect it at all. A nightmare propelled along by politically correct
nonsense.

------
hnal943
Yes, because the only affect that this could have on the world is that it
would enable capitalism to ruin our lives. What a waste of an article.

~~~
jqm
The second half of the article mentions the positive effects it could have on
the world.

It even went so far as to mention feminism.

------
spainispain
May I take it with wine? :-P

